# OPI Hong Kong spring 2010



## Lackoholic (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so excited about this collection!










Source


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

me too



I love OPI's formula and it's so great that they're doing a very colourful collection


----------



## Lucy (Nov 24, 2009)

i think some of the reds are a bit so-so but there isn't one shade in that collection i wouldn't buy.


----------



## calmo73 (Nov 25, 2009)

I like Hot &amp; Spicy, Dim Sum Plum, and Jade is the New Black, but I think I'll probably pass on these colors and go for more of the Spring collection from China Glaze.


----------



## Kunko (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the Bling Dynasty and the Meet Me on the Star Ferry....although I'm Chop-sticking to My Story looks like a color I bought on clearance a couple years ago.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 10, 2010)

swatch time!! anyone else super excited??






(Hot and Spicy)
























































All images from lackoholic.

source 1

source 2

hello cremes! lol

any thoughts? i love the look of most of these, apart from some of the orangey ones. i take back what i said about the red, it's a really good red. i'm especially crazy for jade is the new black and suzi says feng shui!


----------



## calmo73 (Jan 10, 2010)

I really really like Jade is the New Black...definitely getting that one! I also like Meet me on the Star Ferry and Panda-monium Pink.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2010)

I like a few of those. I'm sure Ill have most of them when I stumble across them haha.


----------



## Primandpolished (Jan 13, 2010)

I had the opportunity to see these up close and in person the other day and thec olors are GORGEOUS! Every shade really is nice. I rarely want every color in a collection, but in this case I do.






source


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 14, 2010)

Suzi says feng shui looks nothing in person how it looks on the sample posted here. My salon is a opi distributor and I got the sample merchandising kit for the Honkg Kong collection today and I can def tell you the blue you see in that pic isnt the blue you get. Its more of a murkey blue and not light, bubbley blue like you see there.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 15, 2010)

Boring polishes.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooohhh 'panda-monium pink' looks lovely. Off to the beauty supplier I go... hehe


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Suzi says feng shui looks nothing in person how it looks on the sample posted here. My salon is a opi distributor and I got the sample merchandising kit for the Honkg Kong collection today and I can def tell you the blue you see in that pic isnt the blue you get. Its more of a murkey blue and not light, bubbley blue like you see there. if you look on the source website there's another picture of suzi says feng shui that isn't in direct sunlight and it looks a lot murkier, a lot less "denim" as the picture i posted looks.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the first three, Dim Sun Plum looks like a pink i could wear, and i think Pearl of wisdom would make a nice highlighter on another nail polish (honestly it doesn't look like much on those pics so i doubt i'd wear it alone).

Off to my fave supplier ! (i found a french website selling OPI bottles, one for 14â‚¬, what a rip off !).


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, so I've been playing with this collection at work for a few weeks, and I've picked out some dupes....

Bling Dynasty = Curry Up Don't be late from the India Collection

Dim Sum Plum = Ate Berries in the Canaries from the Espana Collection/Miami Beet from the South Beach Collection

Meet Me on the Star Ferry = a mix between Blushingham Palace (British Collection) and Mauving to Manitoba (Canadian Collection)

Red my Fortune Cookie = Monsooner or Later from the India Collection

Blah! I have the whole waterfall collection of OPI at the salon and it makes me mad when I can pick out the exact shade from another collection just with a new name....I get that there are only so many colours out there but half the collection I can dupe with previous ones


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's interesting how everyone's swatches are so different. Scrangie has hers up and they look a lot different to some of the above.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's interesting how everyone's swatches are so different. Scrangie has hers up and they look a lot different to some of the above. So true.
Usually if I'm considering buying something that I have to order online I search for multiple swatches to try and find the true color.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 31, 2010)

all lacquered up has hers up too and her jade is the new black looks waaaay different. i'm still going to buy most of these. is it tomorrow they come out?


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif all lacquered up has hers up too and her jade is the new black looks waaaay different. i'm still going to buy most of these. is it tomorrow they come out? National release date is Feb 3


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 1, 2010)

I like Dim Sum Plum, but similar to some colors I already have. I really like Lucky Lavender, but I'll have to see this in person


----------



## kittychan (Feb 11, 2010)

I love OPI too!


----------

